# Duyuru > Gündem >  Utaılacak Durum!

## bozok

Tefeciye var, memura yok!  

*Sebahattin üNKİBAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 20/10/2007 


Haberi okumuş ya da dinlemişsinizdir. 

Memura zam yıllık yüzde 2 artı 2 olacak. 

Maliye Bakanımız böyle tensip buyurdu.. 

Peki neden mi bu kadar az? 

Kemal Unakıtanğa göre kaynak, yani para yokmuş..  

İyi de arkadaş, yok olan kaynaklar uluslararası tefeciler için nasıl var oluyor? 

Bu ülke memuruna işçisine ilave olarak toplamda bir milyar dolarlık bir katkıyı yapamazken, her yıl l56 milyar doları faize  yani rantiyeciye nasıl veriyor? 

Bütün dünyada borçlanma faizleri yerlerde sürünürken  bizde faiz hala niçin zirvelerde? 

Reel faize Türkiye gibi hangi ülke yüzde 10ğlar  civarında faiz veriyor?... 

Heyhat bu AKP kadroları ve Tayyip Erdoğan faiz faiz, diye diye, onu istismar ede ede iktidar oldu ama şimdi o faiz cenderesinin en hararetli dolananı olmuş... 

Bu utanılacak tabloyu, AKPğye 22 Temmuzğda yüzde 47 oy bahşeden  necip milletime armağan ediyorum.*

----------

